# Shrimp?



## Kre8sioN (Jul 8, 2018)

Fresh water or salt? cooked or uncooked? Any type better than the other, lots of choices at the store.


----------



## onnie0047 (Jul 11, 2018)

here is a thread from a while ago, maybe it will have some answers for you

https://tegutalk.com/threads/shrimp.8787/


----------



## Kre8sioN (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks onnie


----------

